# Die holder



## reiddog1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Does anyone use the die holder from Victor Machinery?   The one in the middle of the page with the 1/2" shank.  Just wondering if they're any issues with it that I'm not thinking of.  Thanks in advance. 

http://www.victornet.com/productimages/593.jpg

Dave


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have that. I started out with it and quickly went to the one from little machine shop. There's not any one thing that jumped out at me, but I felt like I wasn't getting the best job out of it. Just remember you have to hold it in your Jacobs chuck. I didn't like having to spin the collet chuck to cut the threads. On the LMS one you spin the actual die. I get a better feel of the threads being cut.

If you want to give it a try shoot me a PM and I'll send it your way.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have that one and it does work.  Maybe not the best one out there, but I still use it.


----------



## Bruce markwardt (Nov 21, 2013)

The Victor one is the one I use.  It's stationary in the drill chuck and I turn the hand wheel on my lathe.  Works fine for me.


----------



## Curly (Nov 21, 2013)

I have one and I must be the only silly enough to put a pin in the tail stock chuck and slide the die holder over it and spin the die by hand, letting it self feed over the pen part. I don't know if it would work on metal but ebonite and plastic are within the range my wimpy grip.


----------



## hard hat (Nov 22, 2013)

After looking at the die holders from LMS and victor, I decided it was overall a better design for the LMS die holder. I couldn't be happier with it. I'm sure the victor will work as intended, but it comes down to what works for you.


----------



## reiddog1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Curly said:


> I have one and I must be the only silly enough to put a pin in the tail stock chuck and slide the die holder over it and spin the die by hand, letting it self feed over the pen part. I don't know if it would work on metal but ebonite and plastic are within the range my wimpy grip.


 
Pete,

  Sounds like a great idea.  Could you explain the "pin" and maybe provide a picture?  Thanks in advance.

-Dave


----------



## Curly (Nov 22, 2013)

I use the nearest transfer punch that fits the hole.  A chunk of hardwood turned to size will work in a pinch. :wink: 

The pictures are quick and dirty because it is close to freezing in the garage.


----------



## creativewriting (Nov 22, 2013)

I also use the one from Little Machine Shop.  Works great!


----------



## monark88 (Nov 22, 2013)

thanks for reminding me. I just ordered from LMS


----------



## Penultimate (Nov 24, 2013)

I use the LMS die holder and tap guide, both work great.


----------



## beck3906 (Nov 25, 2013)

Penultimate said:


> I use the LMS die holder and tap guide, both work great.




Do you have item numbers or page numbers for these?  Thanks.


----------



## creativewriting (Nov 25, 2013)

Here you go!

Die Holder - LittleMachineShop.com


----------



## Penultimate (Nov 25, 2013)

Here is the tap guide
Tap Guide, 2MT Short - LittleMachineShop.com


----------

